# big retic



## Brodie (Jul 20, 2003)

hey guys on chat tonite a member told me to share this pic so here we are, I think it kinda fits in to the article 'large boide attacks' even though this is a retic not a burmese lol.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php


----------



## byjungle (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Brodie, retics are massive animals, Singapore Zoo had a 5m long one that they allowed kids to handles, this was about 10 years ago though. There was a case in Malaysia where a farmer went off to the generator room and never came back, his brother found him hald eaten by a 7m long retic. I think there was another case in the Phillipines where another retic ate a small male. They are massive animals and are usually quite agro in the wild!

cheers
mark


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 20, 2003)

Australia Zoo has a giant retic too. Apparently it is the 2 nd largest in captivity


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 20, 2003)

The last portion of my trip was spent in South East Asia, I went to a few snake farms and saw many Retics. My last day away, I was in Krabi and went to a a snake show and my friend a nd I were the only ones there. So, I was able to jump in the pit and wrangle with a couple of the snakes. They had a Retic that was around 2-3 metres. Quite agressive, and the typical defensive pose, mouth agape. Will have to post the photos, as soon as I get them back. Beautiful patterns. 
Your photo is cool, it looks pretty thick for a Retic too.


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 20, 2003)

if you look in my pics there is a photo of trinity and the big retic at australia zoo


----------



## pythonman16 (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah ive seen that retic at aussie zoo, in pics only unfortuetly, its one of the biggest ive ever seen, and i know my giants!! it is fed small goats, where does he get them?


-beware of the box!!


----------



## raptor (Nov 5, 2003)

that retic at Australia zoo is certainly impressive! My wife & I offered the zoo a sizeable donation if we could have a bit of a cuddle with it but apparently it's a psychopath. According to it's handler, they all seem to be fine up to about 2 meters then just snap. Would still kill to own one though: it couldn't be too much worse than a scrubby! :lol:


----------



## jmbrimer (Nov 5, 2003)

I was there on thursday week ago funnily enough - It's just massive, it's body in the middle is bigger than my waist. Wils


----------



## sarahbell (Nov 5, 2003)

last timne we were at aussie zoo me and trinity had the pleasure of watching them feed the retic and the 3 burms beside ita funny sight if you ever get the chance


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 5, 2003)

i saw them feed it too- about 7 years ago though. It mas amazing how it ate the goat and i can still remember it


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 5, 2003)

that link just brought up the main page of galleries,where is the photo of the retic please.


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 5, 2003)

I am having that problem as well popp


----------



## frodo (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah is seen that retic on Tv yeaterday it was eating a goat, it was massive Mr Irwin was taking out stiches.


----------



## Whaa (Nov 6, 2003)

MR Irwin?

STEVO!!!


----------



## frodo (Nov 6, 2003)

yeah him


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 7, 2003)

Aww , use his proper title, Wa, oh can't say that here can I !! LOL


----------



## kevyn (Nov 26, 2003)

I believe the largest snake in captivity is in Oklahoma. A python and boa breeder named Bob Clark owns her. Her name is Fluffy. I believe at last messure she was 26 or 27 feet and sheding regularily. If you've never been to Bob's site I really recommend it. He resposible for almost every burm morph as well as almost all the retic morphs. Right now he's working with a breeder in Manchester England to produce the first clutch of leusistic ball pythons. He has a picture of one on his home page. My experience with retics is that they start off evil and with gentle handling become very calm captives. Not like burms or boas but trust worthy. Oh ya if you visit Bob's site check out misc. pictures and click the one with Boyd Matson and Fluffy-great picture. www.bobclark.com


----------



## wattso (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for the link Kevyn, that pic of Boyd Matson N fluffy is absolutly awsome! so is the snowy ball pyth too!


----------

